# Compra-venta > Vendo >  CARTERA MENTALISTA EN VENTA

## Moñiño

*CARTERAMASTERMIND LECTURA MENTES 35 EUROS

*¿Te gustaría leer la mente de cualquier persona?, ahora con esta carteraespecial, que puedes usar a diario, podrás ser capaz de realizar prodigiosmentales con total facilidad.
Un espectador piensa algo, una palabra, un dibujo unafrase... la escribe en un pequeño block en el interior de tu carterita, esta secierra y ya no se vuelve abrir jamás pero el mago es capaz de adivinar lo queestá escrito.
John Cornelius sistema. POCO USO
*Características:*

Facil de realizar.   Gimmick "Casi" indetectable.      No se necesita ningún tipo de     manipulación.     La cartera la podrás llevar siempre     contigo.

----------


## Moñiño

Aun en venta.-

----------


## Moñiño

Rebajada

----------


## Moñiño

todo vendido gracias

----------

